# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Voiturage URGENT chat + moi de Bretigny-sur-Orge ou Orly à Poissy ou St Germain-en-L

## Moniq

MISE A JOUR : TOUT EST ANNULE SAUF ADOPTION PAR ICI (NIEVRE), je pense que je serais allée au RDV avec une trafiquante de chats et j'en aurais eu pour cher accessoirement... Ceci grâce aux voisins covoitureurs qui ont eu le même sentiment que moi que la dame était louche....
SOS cherche vraie asso pour m'aider à placer ce pauvre petit borgne (et en ai d'autres à placer)

Bonjour,

Pour Kiki, j'ai réservé un blablacar d'une personne habitant à 3 km (je n'ai pas de voiture) qui part le mercredi 14 septembre à 7 h 30 de la Nièvre et y revient le soir, inespéré !!! Problème, la dame qui prendra le chat en charge est sur Poissy dans les Yvelines et a des soucis et doit régulariser quelque chose sur sa carte grise au nom de sa mère et ne fait que des petits trajets pour nourrir des chats, pas plus loin que St Germain-en-Laye, de plus elle a un RDV à partir de 14 h.
Donc j'arriverais avec Kiki petit chat borgne, soit à Orly soit à Brétigny-sur-Orge entre 11h et midi.
Il faudra que je reparte alors sur Poissy avec Kiki, y arrive avant 13 h, et revienne sur Brétigny avant 16 h 30/17 h où mon monsieur Blablacar repart sur la Nièvre...
Aidez-moi, merci, je paierai les frais d'essence... Sinon  tous conseils, car je ne connais plus la RP...
Merci ! Urgent !
Monique
03 58 06 06 62 ou 07 81 00 46 32...

----------

